# Lost Reverse Light - Fiat Ducato



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All

Lost reverse light on a 2001 Fiat Ducato last night......before anybody starts, I know that it was careless of me  

Anyway, basically I checked the bulb and the fuse and all are OK
The next obvious thisng that should be checked is the reverse light selector switch. 

Where is it located, how difficult is it to get at / replace etc. Is this a job for the fine people at Fiat????

Anybody got any other suggestions as to what it could be???

Many thanks

Eamonn


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Eamonn, Stand at the front ogf your van, open bonnet,look straight down at gearbox & there it is on top looking straight at you. Cables are on a multiplug & take note of the shape of the multiplug as there are two shapes. Simple spanner job, 30 seconds job done, Steve


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers Steve

Eamonn


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Reverse Switch*

Hi,
before you change it - make sure it isnt just damp in the connectors.

Our reverse camera / reverse lamp packed up - Fiat dealer said " we change plenty of those".

I sprayed it with Corrosion Block and it started working again after a couple of days - and its still working 6 months later!

cheers


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting that you talk about damp.......strangely I had just refilled the windscreen washer reservoir and there was a large spill. Is there any chance that the switch could be located below / in the area of the reservoir?

Anyway, the good/bad news is that the brother has gone to France for 2 weeks in the van (without reverse lights  ) so we will see has it dried out when he returns

Cheers

Eamonn


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Brother got back from France yesterday and sure enough the reverse lights are working  ...........must seal that switch (or be more careful filling the water bottle :wink: )


----------

